# Horse Riding For Over Or Nearly 60's?



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*OK so i'm almost 60 and my weight is 13 and a half stone.My qestion now is...am i to old to start horse riding again? All genuine answers much appreciated.*


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2009)

If you are fit and healthy then i see no problem with it Janice..i went riding the other day for the first time in ages..and gosh did my legs hurt!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

DevilDogz said:


> If you are fit and healthy then i see no problem with it Janice..i went riding the other day for the first time in ages..and gosh did my legs hurt!


*pmsl Kerry, if you hurt at your age i'd hate to think how i would feel.
I've loved horses ALL of my life and i miss EVERYTHING about them.Perhaps its just my age i have'nt a clue. but one of my TOP REGERTS in life is this, i never knew my potional.*


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2009)

You are neither too old nor too heavy, the biggest problem you are likely to encounter is getting on and off. Unless of course you are superwoman.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

Smarty Pants said:


> You are neither too old nor too heavy, the biggest problem you are likely to encounter is getting on and off. Unless of course you are superwoman.


*LMAO theres nothing better in my book than a challengde (sp)*


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> * challengde (sp)*


even i know thats not how you spell challenge! :001_tt2: where did the D come from lmfao!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

DevilDogz said:


> even i know thats not how you spell challenge! :001_tt2: where did the D come from lmfao!


LMAO....... the D must be printed on my forehead. omg i'm so laughing:lol::lol:


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2009)

I had to ask mum how to spell it so i could take the mick :lol: 
No seriously get out riding again!


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2009)

JANICE199 said:


> *LMAO theres nothing better in my book than a challengde (sp)*


Seeing as another member has queried your challengde I'll question your *potional*


----------

